# Who wants to see my old "do-luck" car rebuilt



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Ok

I was at MGT Racing the other day and there she was, outside, stripped, gutless and totally raped!!!! Covered in ice, mildew and god knows what.

She needs a fair amount of work to be up to my standards but................Im considering a rebirth of the old girl. Possibly with a NISMO engine, 6 speed, big brakes, etc etc.

If I did recreate my old bird is there anyone interested in taking her on once Ive finished??

Or do I leave her to rot???

Be interested to see what the general concensus is?

Here she was in her former glory after i bought her back, refreshed her and helped a new owner enjoy ownership


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

The pat is the past, sadly no one wanted it when it was complete I expect there are less people around who would buy it now


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

eer no wheel, brakes, interior, bonnet, engine, box, intercooler just a bare shell


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Simonh said:


> The pat is the past, sadly no one wanted it when it was complete I expect there are less people around who would buy it now


Maybe so but she would be up for alot less money if i did it.:chuckle:


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

Bring it back to life. Lose the pink handles on the bonnet though. What does it look like now?
I think I'm the only person that sees the gtr as a he and not a she.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

JTJUDGE said:


> I think I'm the only person that sees the gtr as a he and not a she.


I see it as a piece of metal


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Should never have stripped it in the first place. Bloody sacrilage on a car i adored. :thumbsup:
What money are you talking once refurbed? as i admire your 'standards'


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

what was it running before?

it looks similar to my favourit looking gtr

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/112090-do-luck-bodykit-r33-gtr.html


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

MIKEGTR said:


> I see it as a piece of metal


good for you


----------



## BAD GTR (Feb 13, 2003)

I absolutely loved that car and had it as my background for years. I'd love to see _him_ brought back to life and see what your take would be on it now :thumbsup:


----------



## Moschops (Sep 3, 2002)

Would love to see it back together. Breaks my heart when cars like this are broken up, but with the state the world is in now you have to realistic and I think you are right Simon.


----------



## wildboy (May 2, 2010)

I couldn't afford it, but would love to see it redone(still have this on my phone)

Start another build thread dave


----------



## saltyno1 (Sep 12, 2010)

Go for it, I may want it back lol


----------



## JayJay (Apr 19, 2010)

+1 for rough price after rebuilding


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

paul creed said:


> Should never have stripped it in the first place. Bloody sacrilage on a car i adored. :thumbsup:


x1

next they will want to wrap the paint work:chairshot


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

When I last saw it at JAE a couple of years ago it looked immaculate so assuming the tin worm hasn't got to it since then, it has to be worth saving... 

You do have a few spare bits and pieces knocking about don't you  If the paintwork was brought back up to your standard and it wasn't too expensive to get running, then it would sell easy. I wouldn't even worry too much about what type of engine went back into it, use whatever engine you've got spare to keep costs down, even if it went 2 wheel drive RB20 or RB25 to , it would still be "saved" and still look great!


----------



## EPRacing (Jul 3, 2007)

When I saw it last year, the engine, wheels, brakes, interiors was all taken out already and is more or less just a shell sitting outside MGT. It was abit of a sad site as I know the car use to be dave's car and is one of the cars that got me into wanting a GTR back then.

Should Dave built it again. I would say in personal attachment to him yes he should do it as he has got the ability to do it now, but then again once you rebuilt it is it the same car it use to be or just another car project. as to sell a gtr is hard to say how much the car is worth, it depends on the price and what is in it to make up the price.


----------



## DanW33gtr (Nov 10, 2011)

+1 on blue34's comment bring it back to life such a shame to let it rot :clap:


----------



## nightcrawler (May 7, 2010)

go on dave.. make a rebuild thread. would be good to see it back on its glory! you can call the thread "THE RESURRECTION". im sure you got lots of bits and pieces this car needs


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Hmmmmm I think another trader has decided to take her on. Im glad really as the old girl having a makeover still has plenty of life in her.

However, Its put me in the mood to build a kick ass gtr so watch this space. Im feeling an R32 that will be trick as ****!!!


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

dooooo it! (R32)


----------



## AJ-R33 (Oct 3, 2010)

Got to bring 'her' back to life mate!!


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Im feelin a "garage saurus" stylee project


----------



## AJ-R33 (Oct 3, 2010)

they do look awesome too, being a 33 owner obviously prefer them (being biased) but the more the 32's age the better they seem to look! good luck whichever route fella..


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

hmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

or something like this bad boy


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

or something a little more refined like this one that we supplied to one of our clients in Cyprus


----------



## backout (Jul 7, 2011)

davew said:


> or something a little more refined like this one that we supplied to one of our clients in Cyprus


more refined :chuckle::chuckle: looks brutal (in a good way)


----------



## AJ-R33 (Oct 3, 2010)

lol those look the nuts! if only I had spare change or notes even


----------



## monkfish (Jul 1, 2009)

oooh a awesome 32 project please do this.....it might inspire me to purchase some more bits from you in a poor attempt to copy 

imo i cant help feeling like the 32 is really beginning to peak peoples interest more these days.....seing a lot more 32 project threads and the prices seem to be slowly on the rise again...my only regret was waiting so long to get one.....i could of had one years ago but put of getting one over expected fears of it feeling poor by todays standards. i wish i test drove one sooner....anyways thats enough of my babbling. yep 32 gtr project for the win.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

nope, don't rebuild the do-luck. The last one was built out of love and became what it was because it was "yours"

Rebuilding it will just be a facsimile. Put that love into something else. Personally, a mad 34 would be nice, not too many of them about imho. The 32 has been done to death and you've had the 33.

mook


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Mookistar said:


> nope, don't rebuild the do-luck. The last one was built out of love and became what it was because it was "yours"
> 
> Rebuilding it will just be a facsimile. Put that love into something else. Personally, a mad 34 would be nice, not too many of them about imho. The 32 has been done to death and you've had the 33.
> 
> mook


Hmmmm yea Ive built a few 32's,33's and only one 34:smokin:


----------



## nailsgtr600 (Aug 2, 2007)

when i looked at the do-luck car outside of mgt, it was a very very sad sight, ive got a few photos somewhere...
the back arches are rotting, the front crossmembers are rotting, all the underside needs a fair amount of work to get it in good condition....
so in fairness i can see why its been broken...
do a r32 dave, something new with a twist.... im sure it'll be good whatever...


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

nailsgtr600 said:


> when i looked at the do-luck car outside of mgt, it was a very very sad sight, ive got a few photos somewhere...
> the back arches are rotting, the front crossmembers are rotting, all the underside needs a fair amount of work to get it in good condition....
> so in fairness i can see why its been broken...
> do a r32 dave, something new with a twist.... im sure it'll be good whatever...


Hiya

yep, we are going to build a well trick R32GTR, bare shell build with some awesome parts to make it really special.


----------

